# Keine ServerVerbindung



## Skipper81Ger (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin.

Steam öffnet normal.
Egal ob ich dann auf mein Profil gehe,in den Shop oder sonst wo hin, steam lädt ewig lange und zeigt dann fehlercode: 533 oder 166
Mit ner lange feler nummer. "versuchen sie es später nochmal..."

In 8 Jahren steam hab ich das nie erlebt.

Der Fehler ist heute Morgen aufgetreten. Ich wollte mir etwa 8 Spiele aus den Angeboten kaufen und habe sie in der "Wunschliste" zusammengesucht. Hab einige in den "Einkaufswagen" verschoben und beim klicken auf die Wunschliste ist der Fehler dann aufgetreten. Konnte bisher bei Google nix passendes findenq hab's seit heute Morgen dann über den Tag verteilt öfter mit neustart probiert. Meine " Bibliothek" wird normal angezeigt. Alles andere nicht.

Mfg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt überlastet,wird hier aber schon Diskutiert^^.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-sammelthread-steam-sales-1580.html


Sorry anderer Fehler hast du mal im Steamordner die "ClientRegistry.blob" gelösch??

Die wird dann neu geladen .Manchmal hilfts.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (25. Dezember 2013)

Sorry. Nicht gesehen. Dann closed sorry xD


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2013)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Sorry anderer Fehler hast du mal im Steamordner die "ClientRegistry.blob" gelösch??
> 
> Die wird dann neu geladen .Manchmal hilfts.


 
Heute Morgen war Steam ja nicht überlastet.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab um halb neun erst kurz reingeschaut. Steam ging bis dahin wieder und ich konnte Problemlos Kaufen und auch Download. Wird sicher aber noch n paar mal bis zum neuen Jahr down gehen. 

War seit 10:30 nicht mehr online.
An dieser Stelle nochmal frohe Festtage an alle und möge steam bald wieder flott sein


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2013)

Wollte gerade einloggen... Verbindung zum Steam Netzwerk nicht möglich... Am I alone?!


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wollte gerade einloggen... Verbindung zum Steam Netzwerk nicht möglich... Am I alone?!


 
Nope, eben DayZ beendet und jetzt ist Steam tot  Habs ausgemacht, neugestartet und bekomme keine Verbindung.


----------



## Blubbertzz (26. Dezember 2013)

Steam wird in den nächsten Tagen wahrscheinlich öfter mal wieder down sein, wegen dem Sale.  Stellt euch schon mal drauf ein ^^


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2013)

Huuuuuuuuuh... Ich bekomm bei sowas immer direkt Angst um meinen Account.


----------



## Scalon (26. Dezember 2013)

Blubbertzz schrieb:


> Steam wird in den nächsten Tagen wahrscheinlich öfter mal wieder down sein, wegen dem Sale.  Stellt euch schon mal drauf ein ^^



Du weißt schon, dass der Sale nicht erst seit heute läuft und es davor relativ problemlos lief? Es liegt an L4D2 wenn das Angebot vorbei ist, läuft es wieder normal


----------



## Blubbertzz (26. Dezember 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass der Sale nicht erst seit heute läuft und es davor relativ problemlos lief? Es liegt an L4D2 wenn das Angebot vorbei ist, läuft es wieder normal



Ja schon klar, aber wenn sie das nächste Top Angebot raushauen, wird steam das nächste Mal down sein


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2013)

So, kann mich wieder einloggen.


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich allerdings garnicht und jeglicher Einlogversuch wird als fehlgeschlagen abgebrpochen.


----------



## Blubbertzz (26. Dezember 2013)

Immer weiter probieren, bis du iwann reinkommst


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. Dezember 2013)

Am besten Morgens probieren


----------

